# Dodgy auto mounting



## tim-m89 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi I am running FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE with all ports up to date and the gnome desktop environment. Auto mounting has on a rare occasion just worked but usually the insertion of a usb drive doesn't cause a mount despite it showing up on dmesg. Then if I attempt to manually mount it, gnome notices it and also tries to mount it but it can't so it shows a message box telling me the device is busy. What's even more annoying is that the umount on my manually mounted drive triggers an event that makes gnome auto mount the drive too causing me to remove the drive during mounting a few times.

What can I do to make auto mounting work every time?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2011)

Auto-mounting doesn't work anymore. Thank the Gnome developers for depending on Linux' udev/uevent.


----------

